# got me a ruger .44 7.5 inch super black hawk.PIC



## missalot (Jan 20, 2011)

put a couple hundred down and will pay it off next friday,..can not wait! gonna hunt some hogs this year and deer next season..wont put ascope on it ,gonna try open sights ,start out 15-20 yards and keep going back until i get the feel for it .got a nice tall front sight .so im hopeing i can shoot out to 75 yards with the sights .does this sound ok ,or do i need to put a scope on it for shooting out to 75 yards?not new to hand guns ,just the hunting with them.


----------



## T.P. (Jan 20, 2011)

It's a fine handgun, you'll be happy with it. Iron sights are a hoot.


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Jan 20, 2011)

I have the same pistola...Its a hoot to shoot with iron sight ...really no need for a scope. ...I likes my just the way it is....Plain Jane!


----------



## Richard P (Jan 21, 2011)

By the time next season rolls around your range work will tell you how far you can shoot.  Set a paper target out at 25 yards and run back to the firing line. Pick up the gun and get off an aimed shot. Can you hold into four inches ?  If you can, move to 35 yds and then to 50yds.  Bring lots of ammo.


----------



## GAR (Jan 21, 2011)

Do not fret about the front sight at this point. If you decide to shoot heavy for caliber bullets then you will need a taller front sight.

Shoot it till you are comfortable at a given range. Get the feel for the weapon and use good sight alignment. 

If your hand takes a pounding I would highly recommend you try differant grips till you find a set to your liking.

Tom


----------



## seaweaver (Jan 21, 2011)

I hold mine like like I hold myself on a cold morning....!!!
loose and let the 100 years of cowboy ergonomics do their thing.
The gun rolls back and ends up at about 15 degrees up angle. I showed my son how to do this and he shoots it fine w/ 240gs. he is 11 and ??60+ lbs.

cw


----------



## ScottGray (Jan 21, 2011)

I kinda like mine but, with the 4 5/8 inch barrel for easier packing bro. Soon as you get it we will  sling some lead!


----------



## missalot (Jan 21, 2011)

that looks like mine ,just a tad different,grip and barrel.i like that gun scott.will have it in a week and then we can go shoot and try to get us some bacon....


----------



## ScottGray (Jan 21, 2011)

If you want me to I can load ya some 240 grain XTPs over 10-11 grains of Unique powder..... makes for a nice shooting load. Or I might load up a few with HS6 for a lower pressure load. Heck either way it will be fun shooting.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 22, 2011)

You'll like it-I've got the same one and it's a good shooting gun.


----------



## tignalljeeper (Jan 22, 2011)

do you hunt with that one Scott?  how far out to you feel comfortable shooting it?

ok, back on topic.....


----------



## ScottGray (Jan 23, 2011)

I have had it about a month now and have not hunted with it yet. I just joined a 10,000 acre hunting club that has some big hogs on it and the pistol will be worn when ever I am in the woods. I plan on hunting with it next year but, as of now have not determined my "comfort zone" yet.


----------



## Dub (Jan 23, 2011)

Nice wheelguns, guys.  Certainly a good pick.  I love the caliber, too.

I've always liked iron sights for my .44mags.  I can iron sight it accurately for pretty decent distances on the range with a solid rest.  The problem is getting that same rest and keeping steady when hunting with it.

I'm not too proud to lean up against an available tree or such for steady aiming.


I think you are going to really love those Blackhawks.  I just don't see how a fella could ever go wrong with one in .44mag for a hunter.


----------



## Lowjack (Jan 23, 2011)

Just Sold Mine , Cheap too.


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Jan 24, 2011)

I've got a scoped Redhawk.  Killed my first deer with it, a nice doe, in December 2009.  Missed it the first shot and clipped it across the back with the second shot.  Only carried it a couple of times this season.  May try again next year.


----------



## pepsipete (Jan 24, 2011)

Those are some really beutiful guns.i'll send a picture of mine, when i learn how to. God bless all of you and your families


----------



## Dub (Jan 25, 2011)

pepsipete said:


> Those are some really beutiful guns.i'll send a picture of mine, when i learn how to. God bless all of you and your families



There is a sticky (thread fixed permanently at the top) of one of these forums that shows how.  

It's easier for me to open a photobucket.com account (free version) and upload my cell phone pics directly there.  I have the photobucket settings configured to automatically resize the photos to match the limit aloud by this (and most) forum/s.

From the time a cell phone pic is taken to posting on a thread is under 45secs.

It's just as easy to upload saved pics from your pc, too.

Good luck and keep searching for the sticky...it does a way better job of explaining things than I just did.


----------



## Greaserbilly (Jan 25, 2011)

Just got a 44 mag Super Blackhawk, 6.5in barrel.


----------



## ScottGray (Jan 25, 2011)

Greaserbilly said:


> Just got a 44 mag Super Blackhawk, 6.5in barrel.



Welcome to the club!!!!!


----------



## Greaserbilly (Feb 3, 2011)

ScottGray said:


> Welcome to the club!!!!!



I still haven't fired it yet, LOL. Hoping to use it as a backup when hog hunting or deer hunting with a bow, but trying to figure out if it's legal to carry one without a carry permit outside of big game season. 

For example, this weekend should I go to the Cohutta WMA for their hog hunt, I'd like to bring it as a backup to my bow. Don't know the legality of it though, and noone can or will answer.


----------



## HandgunHTR (Feb 3, 2011)

Greaserbilly said:


> I still haven't fired it yet, LOL. Hoping to use it as a backup when hog hunting or deer hunting with a bow, but trying to figure out if it's legal to carry one without a carry permit outside of big game season.
> 
> For example, this weekend should I go to the Cohutta WMA for their hog hunt, I'd like to bring it as a backup to my bow. Don't know the legality of it though, and noone can or will answer.



Are centerfire firearms legal for this hunt?

If so, you should be able to take the handgun with no issues. 

If not, then you need a GWL in order to carry that handgun during the hunt.

For any hunts outside of regular firearms season or on WMAs which are primative only, you need a GWL in order to carry a handgun while hunting.


----------



## Greaserbilly (Feb 3, 2011)

HandgunHTR said:


> Are centerfire firearms legal for this hunt?
> 
> If so, you should be able to take the handgun with no issues.
> 
> ...



I understand centerfire arms ARE legal.


----------



## missalot (Feb 4, 2011)

WELL GOT IT TODAY. !!! i put the rubber grip on it ,i love the way the finger grooves feel ,but not to sure i like the way it looks with out the wood grips.here is a pic.cant shoot pouring down rain


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 4, 2011)

That looks like the same Hogue grips that I have on mine.


----------



## bfriendly (Feb 5, 2011)

missalot said:


> WELL GOT IT TODAY. !!! i put the rubber grip on it ,i love the way the finger grooves feel ,but not to sure i like the way it looks with out the wood grips.here is a pic.cant shoot pouring down rain



That is SWEET Brother!  I like the Rubber grip and you can keep the Wooden one in perfect condition for values sake............shoot what feels good. I am wishin I had one those Bad boys now


----------



## Greaserbilly (Feb 6, 2011)

I managed to baptize mine today. Slipped and fell in a creek and dunked the gun underwater. Got it dried REAL fast.


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Feb 7, 2011)

My understanding is that for the bow only season, you are not under any circumstances permitted to use any kind of gun on the species the hunt is for.


----------

